# Pathfinder window switch trim



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Well, I finally got around to ordering the window switch trims from a pathfinder for my crew cab. I have seen so many people talking about them and after seeing how nice they match the other brushed metal accent pieces in the cab I figured i will do it. I have read they are a snap to instal but I was hoping anyone who has done it can give me some pointers, things i should be careful of.

I will post picks after they are installed.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice. I wanted them desperately but they don't make them for a King Cab.


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

It's just pop, snap, click and your done. I wasn't extra careful pulling out the factory covers so they kinda got a little knicked but I didn't care, they just ended up in the trash anyway. Just use something flat and wide to pop the old ones out (like a butter knife) and you shouldn't have any problems. I used a little flat head screw driver so thats why it knicked it. Installing the new ones is so easy a caveman could do it. Let us know how you like the new ones, they do look great.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I used an old credit card to get my old covers off. Just work it in under the bottom/lower end of each plate and they pop right off. Pics are on my CarDomain page (see sig.).

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I did the same thing Q-Tip did. Worked like a charm. It'll take a grand total of 5 minutes to do all 4 doors.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

I got a call from courtasy parts, the front 2 switch covers are out of stock and they have to get more. they asked if I wanted the back ones shipped now and the front shipped later, adding I would have to pay the extra shipping, I was like, nah, just ship together. They said it would take 2-3 business days for them to get the parts so i should be getting the parts by this weekend (cross my fingers). I will be putting them in the second I get them at my door.

Q-Tip, I like the look of them in your truck. I have the radiant silver with the lighter grey interior so they will blend in more like the other brushed metal on the wheel and such do.


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

When I got home from work last night I had a package waiting for me from courtesy parts with all four of the parts I bought. They told me it would take 2-3 business days since they didn’t have the front 2 in stock and that was Friday, and I got them Tuesday, pretty nice.

Well I went right outside and put them on, took me about 15 minutes since I was being extra EXTRA careful not to scratch anything. I figured I would write up some notes and show some photos for all here who might be planning on doing this at some time.

Tools
* a flat head screw driver
* a philips head screwdriver (this is for the drivers side only as the switches are screwed to the cover plate)
* and a sharp knife (i would suggest this but its not needed)

I used the sharp knife to start popping the parts out. The blade fit perfectly and allowed me to open the gap large enough to get the flat head in there and pop the tabs holding it in.

NOTE: at the back of ever part (towards the backend of the truck) there is a big tab that you will need to push hard to get it to move in far enough to remove and put back in the cover. You will see when you look at the new covers.

The buttons all clip in (except the drivers side ones) to the covers and its was very easy to remove them from the covers. Below are the photos I took of me doing the drivers side. I edited the photos to cut the size down.

This is the starting look of the original cover
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00732_small.jpg

I got the gap open enough with the knife to get the screw driver in
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00733_small.jpg

This is the cover and buttons removed from the door but still connected to the wires
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00734_small.jpg

This is the cover plate removed and just the buttons still wired to the door
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00735_small.jpg

This is the finish product after everything has been attached and reconnected
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00736_small.jpg

This is a shot of the door latch and the switches showing the matching silver color
http://www.moonsofneptune.com/TruckMods/DSC00737_small.jpg


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Good write-up. Nice that you took pics too.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Centurion

I have them on my '05 LE KC.You will have to order a CC driver's side window switch
along with the two finishers to make it work. Of course that will leave you with the two rear switches as dummies, but you can always come up with some sort of modification that will utilize the two rear switches if you so desire.

finisher SOP80961-EA300 $9.19
finisher SOP80960-EA300 $9.19
switch 25401-EA003 $67.57

$85.95 plus tax

I did get a nice discount on these so it could cost you $133.83 plus tax if you have to pay list price.

OkieScot


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

neicedover1982, Looks great and thanks for the write-up and pics. Z


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Of course that will leave you with the two rear switches as dummies, but you can always come up with some sort of modification that will utilize the two rear switches if you so desire.


Hmmm... use 1 for the mod where you wire the switch to your garage door opener. 

Can't come up with another one.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

msubullyfan,

That is a great idea, but I am not smart enough to be able to do it. That would save me from having to open my console everytime I put my truck away.

OkieScot


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

There's a thread about it over at ClubFrontier (others are using an add-on switch). All you'd have to do is run the wire from the opener to the switch.

I thought about doing it with the window lock-out switch since I never use it for its intended function.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Gerald said:


> Centurion
> 
> I have them on my '05 LE KC.You will have to order a CC driver's side window switch
> along with the two finishers to make it work. Of course that will leave you with the two rear switches as dummies, but you can always come up with some sort of modification that will utilize the two rear switches if you so desire.
> ...



Hey that's pretty clever! I may have to do that, thanks.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

msubullyfan,

I have a small battery operated door opener that I keep in my console. How would you be able to wire into it?

OkieScot


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Open up your remote (usually requires the removal of a phillips screw and or unlatching plastic tabs), look for the contacts and wires which lead to the actual mechanical switch that you press on your remote. What you want to do in essence is extend the push button switch on the actual original remote to another switch of your choice in the location of your choice. 

So, find the wires or contacts that are physically manipulated when you press the remote. Then use a small piece of wire to jump the contacts until it activates the garage door (or whatever). Commonly it looks like a tiny button centered on a metal square with four posts (aka "contacts") that protrude through the circuit board (known as a "through hole mount"). Sometimes the posts do not go through the circuit board (called a "surface mount"). With "through hole mounting you will have the option of making your modification from either the top side or the bottom side, depending on what will work best for you in your situation. With surface mounting you may well be limited to just one side, making running your wires a tiny bit of a task. 

Either way with some thought, it can easily be done. When identified you will then know where to solder your "extension" wires to and then to the switch and location of your choice. Route the wires best you can and notch or drill or run the wires in such a way you can snap close and or screw the original remote back together with your new extension wires leading to your switch. BTW I recommend using solid core copper wire, not stranded wire.

A few things to consider. Once done, usually it renders the portability of the remote useless. For example if you exit the garage without your vehicle to go for a walk or get picked up in another persons vehicle. Also, how easy will it be to replace the remote incase you render it inoperable? Sears? $39.99? LiftMaster? Chamberlin? Home Depot?Genie? And my favorites... "I think the battery is dead? How the heck am I going to change out the battery since I glued the remote so far into the dash?!" or "I USED to be able to open the door before I got in the driveway?" 

Good Luck! Questions? No problem, Z


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Good write-up, Z. You beat me to it.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks msubullyfan. Just here to help if I can, and to learn as well.

Also, I need to apologize to neicedover1982 for the thread hijack. Guess I got carried away and off topic. Again, sorry about that.

Gerald, please feel free to start a new thread if you have any questions regarding the remote. The knowledge base here is growing all the time. Maybe soon I won't have to remember so many log-ins and passwords? L0L


----------



## neicedover1982 (Jan 27, 2006)

Z_Rated, no problem. its a good discussion so its all good.


----------

